# I wonder how many drivers can say they held a 4.98 or higher rating 4 / 3000 trips? And in my case my entire Uber career. Not bragging just proud.



## Land rover black (Mar 26, 2018)

I started driving Uber last May. The 17th to be exact, I'm at 3500 rides in one year and I've never drop lower than a 4.98 rating. What percentage of drivers hold a higher than 4.95 rating? And how many do you think hold a close to five star rating all the time? I noticed I don't look at my overall rating quite as much as I did when I started but I definitely notice if it drops below and it only did one time for about a day. And that was the 4.97 because I had the one-star Rider... I've never given a one star ride's to anyone but I'm quite sure in this college town there is that one passenger who only gives one stars to everyone. As this happened in my first three months as a driver it bugged the piss out of me. I think I've gotten over it now though. LOL.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Doomed I tell you Doomed!


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

Mine is 0.0


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

How many Badges do you have?


----------



## Azpilot2211 (Mar 17, 2018)

Sorry to burst your bubble but If you drive a Range Rover, that's why.


----------



## Land rover black (Mar 26, 2018)

badges we don't need no stinking badges!!! But I'm at, 98 badges



Azpilot2211 said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but If you drive a Range Rover, that's why.


PT cruiser

PT cruiser

PT cruiser


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Khosrowshahi & Kalanick love ❤ disposable nonemployees
who place a Premium on the Non-Monetary aspect of rideshare

Coming soon:
In-Vehicle Driver Gold Star Self Awarding Program
to follow decreased driver incentives, commissions & phased-out cleaning fees


----------



## Drivesforfree (Sep 1, 2018)

Land rover black said:


> I started driving Uber last May. The 17th to be exact, I'm at 3500 rides in one year and I've never drop lower than a 4.98 rating. What percentage of drivers hold a higher than 4.95 rating? And how many do you think hold a close to five star rating all the time? I noticed I don't look at my overall rating quite as much as I did when I started but I definitely notice if it drops below and it only did one time for about a day. And that was the 4.97 because I had the one-star Rider... I've never given a one star ride's to anyone but I'm quite sure in this college town there is that one passenger who only gives one stars to everyone. As this happened in my first three months as a driver it bugged the piss out of me. I think I've gotten over it now though. LOL.


Are you driving in Alaska? I find my most appreciative riders when it's below zero


----------



## Land rover black (Mar 26, 2018)

I wish! they pay in gold nuggets and beaver skins. Not too sure what I'd do with the beaver skin but if it comes along with a gold bar, I'll take it!


----------



## jjub40 (Aug 11, 2017)

Land rover black said:


> I started driving Uber last May. The 17th to be exact, I'm at 3500 rides in one year and I've never drop lower than a 4.98 rating. What percentage of drivers hold a higher than 4.95 rating? And how many do you think hold a close to five star rating all the time? I noticed I don't look at my overall rating quite as much as I did when I started but I definitely notice if it drops below and it only did one time for about a day. And that was the 4.97 because I had the one-star Rider... I've never given a one star ride's to anyone but I'm quite sure in this college town there is that one passenger who only gives one stars to everyone. As this happened in my first three months as a driver it bugged the piss out of me. I think I've gotten over it now though. LOL.


Who cares. Ratings don't put food on the table. Just a way to tell your wife how great you are....


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I COULD SAY THAT! Oh yeah baby


(I’d be lying, but.........)

Been 4.94 to 4.95 most of the time.


----------



## Land rover black (Mar 26, 2018)

jjub40 said:


> Who cares. Ratings don't put food on the table. Just a way to tell your wife how great you are....


Well I really don't have a lot of *****ing about what do Uber other than terrible customer service. I live in central California and work here. You make really good money in a college town and it does put food on the table and my readings are simply for self motivation and my pride. Some may not like this job whatever I do I try to do my best. although in the grand scheme of things are reading means jackshit to the pay Uber gives us, but it definitely reflects in the money I make in tips. Not counting the millions I'm owed from those who tip in the app. ????????.


----------



## jjub40 (Aug 11, 2017)

Is that how they do sentence structure in California? What is your highest grade completed?


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Ratings. Ubers Genius way to control the Herd.


----------



## Land rover black (Mar 26, 2018)

Wow, sorry my sentence structure bothered you...


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I'm actually proud that I never kissed enough ass for my ratings to stay that high.

I keep my rating high enough to keep me driving while staying true to myself.

3,500 rides in a year and proud of rating... I think we have a new


----------



## Land rover black (Mar 26, 2018)

So what you're saying is you do just enough to get by but not enough to show any pride in what you do, or even be recognized as anything else than mediocre. If you do your job well enough to be noticed you have to be selling out. When did we get so worried about an employer giving us a pat on the back? Fact that I have customers that appreciate my work is great. Cuz if you're waiting for Uber to tell you you're a good boy you can bet, you're going to be waiting for a long time. No Employers do that. And if your customers are not doing that either maybe you need to ask your self the question.."maybe it's me?" may also possibly be time to do something evolving pride in yourself. But something tells me you're forever, But hey, keep up the mediocre work....and by tomorrow I will have forgotten about you just as everyone has before me.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

3752.


----------



## Drivesforfree (Sep 1, 2018)

Land rover black said:


> So what you're saying is you do just enough to get by but not enough to show any pride in what you do, or even be recognized as anything else than mediocre. Wow that should be written on a shirt. "I'm not a sellout but I am I'm willingly mediocre and a spacious basement to prove it" Mom and Dads basement. They must be so proud. Okay kids do you hear that? If you do your job well enough to be noticed you have to be selling out. When did we get so worried about an employer giving us a pat on the back? Fact that I have customers that appreciate my work is great. Cuz if you're waiting for Uber to tell you you're a good boy you can bet, you're going to be waiting for a long time. No Employers do that. And if your customers are not doing that either maybe you need to ask your self the question.."maybe it's me?" may also possibly be time to do something evolving pride in yourself. But something tells me you're a d-bag forever, But hey, keep up the mediocre work....and by tomorrow I will have forgotten about you just as everyone has before me.


Wow!!! With this level of sensitivity I find it really hard to believe the high ratings


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Land rover black said:


> Wow, sorry my sentence structure bothered you...


Your math skills aren't too hot either or you're just completely full of sheet . A single 1 star rating out of your last 100 rated trips would result in a 4.96 not a 4.97 .


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow, just wow! You may be in love with yourself for having such a high rating but in the trenches I deal with the drunk crowd, ther want to stop at the drive in for 6 dollars an hour crowd,... and I end trips, TOS out when needed, e.t.c... in other words I have boundaries, don't take 5 people with drinks in my car so sometimes I get bad ratings while doing my job. You are either driving days or kissing a lot of ass and yet I get paid the same and probably do better per hour. How's that working for you? By the way, before you ask, 8k trips, currently 4.95 been low as 4.88 and most of the 1 stars I've gotten, I've earned!


----------



## Wasted_Days (Aug 15, 2017)

_Proud_ would be knowing you did something well and kept to yourself about it.

_Bragging_ would be knowing you did something well and coming to a forum of peers to inform them of it.

just wanted to clear up any confusion..err delusion you might have. :thumbup:


----------



## sash69 (Apr 8, 2019)

and what do you get for it? a pay cut.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Drivesforfree said:


> Wow!!! With this level of sensitivity I find it really hard to believe the high ratings


I was going to say the exact same thing! Its okay to be sensitive and reactive, but if you're that kind of person then sooner or later you will clash with a pax.

I don't want to rain on his parade.

After I got my second low rating over several hundred rides, I got over the rating system. You can give a perfect trip without a single problem yet still get a 1* or 2*. People who have experienced this dont care anymore about ratings.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Land rover black said:


> So what you're saying is you do just enough to get by but not enough to show any pride in what you do, or even be recognized as anything else than mediocre. Wow that should be written on a shirt. "I'm not a sellout but I am I'm willingly mediocre and a spacious basement to prove it" Mom and Dads basement. They must be so proud. Okay kids do you hear that? If you do your job well enough to be noticed you have to be selling out. When did we get so worried about an employer giving us a pat on the back? Fact that I have customers that appreciate my work is great. Cuz if you're waiting for Uber to tell you you're a good boy you can bet, you're going to be waiting for a long time. No Employers do that. And if your customers are not doing that either maybe you need to ask your self the question.."maybe it's me?" may also possibly be time to do something evolving pride in yourself. But something tells me you're a d-bag forever, But hey, keep up the mediocre work....and by tomorrow I will have forgotten about you just as everyone has before me.


*I do what's needed to get the job done. I don't need recognition from Uber. I don't ***** myself for stars. I don't let passengers that are too cheap to pay for a bus pass give me crap. If you do, you're the fool. (or even the king of fools)*


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

You lost me at "career".

My Uber rating is perpetually in the low 4.9s.

My Lyft rating has gyrated between 4.70 and 5.0 over the years. Now that Lyft gives everyone auto 5 stars, I haven't dropped below 4.90 on them. Rarely below 4.95.

Around 15,000 rides total between the two. Honestly, I could care less about ratings. I've tried being nice, being mean, being the silent type, being helpful, and more. I have found that my tips and pay are more important than this months rating changes, so I'm just gonna be me and nothing else!

Congrats on your high rating, btw.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I work for money ? not for ratings or ?, let alone badges ?, but if I have to say my lowest rating was 4.65 at the beginning then it has improved over a year and a half, my highest has been 4.94, usually I'm always hovering between 4.88 - 4.93. Right now I'm at 7k+ rides.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

4.94 Uber, 4.99 LYFT

5 years, and over 23K rides. Never deactivated, never falsely accused.

I couldn’t care less about any of them. Previously was Uber Diamond.....now rocking sub 40% AR.


----------



## lowcountry dan (Jun 15, 2017)

Don't care. Thanks for playing.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I love knowing I get paid the same as someone with a 5.0!


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Some of your rating depends on the market you drive in, the time of day you drive, and the type of vehicle you drive. There’s no difference between pride and bragging. They are one and the same.


----------



## Munsuta (May 4, 2019)

I fluctuate between 4.91 and 4.87. currently I am 4.88, was 4.89 but I got reported twice yesterday. One was for driving unsafely and the other I had to swerve lightly to avoid running over a frog and the pax 1 starred me/reported. 

Don't really care anymore to be honest.


----------

